# NEW PRODUCT: Back Straps Noise Reduction



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

pm sent also


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

Thanks AT I will select some of you in a few days and contact you for address info.

Thanks


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

sent you a pm.......


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## rgardner (Apr 1, 2003)

P.M. sent


----------



## mstein26888 (Jan 6, 2005)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm in...pm sent


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*pm*

sent


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## DocHolladay (Jul 15, 2006)

pm sent...


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Surfindakine (Apr 5, 2006)

*PM on the way*

Thanks!!


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## xtremetj (Feb 15, 2004)

Pm sent. Thanks.

Greg.


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

williejay ,

Even if you don't select me I would like to buy some of your straps!!!! :wink:


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*email sent*

thanks Koz:darkbeer:


----------



## HIGHPINEHUNTER (Jan 31, 2007)

email sent


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

*We have made our selections ...*

Selections have been made and 10 lucky AT members will get FREE Back Straps Thanks to all and let us no if theres anything we can do for you. If you would like to order direct go to web sight www.BackStraps.net and call 1-513-934-2150 ask for Heath..

Thanks Again
~Willie >>>------------->


----------



## DocHolladay (Jul 15, 2006)

Have you let the lucky members know yet or is it going to be a surprise??


----------



## xtremetj (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks Willie!!! I received my Back Straps today. I look forward to getting them put on one of my bows. They look great. I will be in touch.

Thanks again,
Greg.


----------



## Surfindakine (Apr 5, 2006)

*Got mine today!!*

Thanks a whole bunch!! Got mine today, put 'em on and went to the range. BIG noise reduction!! Even for a solid limb bow like mine. I have my first shoot of the season this week, I'll be taking the card with me. Thanks again, and if you have some extra cards, send 'em my way, I'll get them out to folks.

Chris

PS will be ordering a set for my son's bow too!!


----------



## backstraps (Jan 23, 2007)

Whats this? I should be a shoe in on this :59:


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Good luck with the new product, the logo is great!


----------



## xtremetj (Feb 15, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I'll be needing some extra cards as well. I'll be taking the one I have with me to a couple of different bow shops and will surely need some. I you have some extras please send a few my way. Thanks again.

Greg.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

got mine today and put them on. we are going to a shoot tomorrow morning and will get to try them out then. will let you know do. look great by the way, I got the "Wings" model.

P.S.: could you send along some extra cards and product info and I will get them out in my local shops.


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

*Hey*

To all of you recepients of Back Straps:
I hope you are enjoying them! Don't forget to take pictures of placement and anything that shows how you use them. In-action photos are good. Any feedback or questions are very welcomed. Please email everything to me at [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

just got mine yesterday. I'll get them put on some time this week. I want to do some shooting prior to putting them on so that I can tell the difference after installation. Thanks again and I'll post a review as soon as I can


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

E-mail sent


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I want to hear some feedback on this stuff!!!!!!!!
How could I have missed it.....


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

*To All who recived BackStraps*

Dont forget feedback and pics of product being used.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Am I missing something or is there no info on the website other than a phone #? Just would like more info on this product.


----------



## cowboy3 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Backstraps*

PM sent - Hear the Quiet!


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

So are the straps for sale yet??

I would love to hear more feedback!! A sound and vibration killer that doesnt loosen up, rattle, come apart, or look plain ugly!!

Great idea!:darkbeer:


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

review on the way soon


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

interesting product ...

waiting for PICS / reviews of vibration reduction


----------

